# My Trip to the Zoo



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#5


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#6


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#7


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#8


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#9


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#10


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#11

The gorilla showing me his

"good side"


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#12

The Sun Bear

Getting some sun


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pics, especially the monkey butt against the window







thanks for sharing


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool pics man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ran out of room on my memory card
or I would have had more..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i like number 4 myself great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics, man


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

did they sill have that one solitaire red belly in the amazon tank?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

very nice pics of the omaha zoo. Did you take a pic of the amazon tank with the 1 red belly they have in their


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that sun bear looks like he is tanning his Jewels


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

that is a sh*t load of koi


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like you had a very nice trip.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahah
you got some great pics! lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> did they sill have that one solitaire red belly in the amazon tank?
> [snapback]1197652[/snapback]​





Slim said:


> very nice pics of the omaha zoo. Did you take a pic of the amazon tank with the 1 red belly they have in their
> [snapback]1197653[/snapback]​


Did see the solitary Red 


351winsor said:


> that is a sh*t load of koi
> [snapback]1198106[/snapback]​


Thats pry around a quarter of the koi on one side of the 
bridge, there is about the same amount on the other side


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha, you can see that bear's weeny.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> haha, you can see that bear's weeny.



















WOw..that zoo got some horny animals


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

hyphen said:


> haha, you can see that bear's weeny.
> [snapback]1198463[/snapback]​





bmpower007 said:


> > haha, you can see that bear's weeny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was sooo funny, he sat up and 
started giving himself head. 
I tried to take a pic but I was laughin 
so hard they all came out as streaks


----------

